# Advice on plastic fenders for a trailer



## Rbacca (Mar 28, 2009)

Guys,
I like to replace the fenders on my trailer and I would like to get your opinion on what to buy, currently the trailer has plastic fenders and they are a mess. 



On Google I found https://www.jamestowndistributors.com the sell a lot of boat stuff.

They have plastic fenders and metal fenders.
On plastic they have Tie Down Marine and Fulton has anyone of you used Fulton or Tie Down fenders? If you have please let me know what you think about them.

Thanks
RB


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 28, 2009)

My trailer has the ones very similar (identical in style actually) to the large size in the following link, although mine are black instead of the white. They seem fairly sturdy and are easy to keep clean (I Armorall mine after washing), plus they don't rust. :wink: . According to the link, they have two sizes to fit different radius tires.

Tie-Down brand:
https://www.jamestowndistributors.c...o?pid=3743&familyName=Plastic+Trailer+Fenders


The Fulton Fenders look like a decent fender also, although a couple $$ more:
https://www.jamestowndistributors.c...o?pid=5583&familyName=Plastic+Trailer+Fenders


here's the Fulton brand carried at iboats.com: Looks like they're price is a touch higher than Jamestown for the smaller & larger diameter tire fenders. It says molded-in color, but it show what color, unless that doesn't matter to you.
https://www.iboats.com/Fulton_Plast...38435801--session_id.611261082--view_id.40562


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Get you some galvanized fenders, mount them solid, and put some non skid on the top. Having a step on the side is essential in my book.


----------



## ben2go (Mar 28, 2009)

That pic is the reason I don't like plastic fenders.They can be broken very easily.I prefer steel bolt on fenders.


----------



## redbug (Mar 28, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Get you some galvanized fenders, mount them solid, and put some non skid on the top. Having a step on the side is essential in my book.


the non skid is key i had a friend break his leg when he slipped off a wet fender.. way to ruin a fishing trip


----------

